# Penny Loafer Break-in?



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

I just acquired a pair of Allen Edmonds Kenwoods. How long does it take to break in a pair of penny loafers?

They're hard to get on and feel tight across the top of my instep. Otherwise, length and width are perfect.

I used to wear penny loafers all the time. I remember them all being tight at first, then breaking in and fitting like gloves.

I've worn them two half-days so far, and have blisters on the back of my heels as proof! 

Any hints, tricks, or words of encouragement?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Pr B:

Actually shoes should fit when you buy them! For some reason there is a myth about shoes having to be broken in!

The tips about making sure they fit are:

Most people have one foot longer or wider than the other fit the shoe to your larger foot.
 
Try them on, and walk around, the size on the box really doesn't mean anything and can vary from different styles and manufacturers.
 
The ball of your foot should rest comfortable in the widest part of the shoe, the flex point, so you can bend your foot easily while walking.
 
Try on shoes late in the day; your foot expands up to 5% during a day.
 
If your feet sweat excessively a larger size shoe will give you more ventilation. You can also try spraying or applying anti-perspirant to your feet. Soaking your feet in vinegar or tea may reduce the sweating and the smell. Soaking the feet in Epsom salts or baking soda may also be helpful.
 
*Don't expect shoes to expand to fit. Tight shoes hardly ever do. Shoes should fit when you try them on. Although some thin fashion leather shoes may stretch, most leather shoes expand and contract with each wearing.
 *
Heel and instep of your foot should fit snugly (not tightly). Your heel should not slip in the new shoes.
 
Your toes should have room to stretch out and flex freely as you walk about ½ inch of space between your longest toe and the tip of the shoe. Stand on one foot at a time and wiggle your toes.
 ​


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

If all else fails, you can apply rubbing or isopropyl alcohol on the affected part of the shoe. This should be generously applied as the leather needs to be almost saturated. This is what shoe repair shops used to do (and may still do) to aid in stretching them. Please note that sometimes this may slightly discolor the leather, but it can be the saving of a pair of otherwise unwearable shoes.


----------



## ballmouse (Jul 30, 2011)

I bought a pair of tassel loafers from AE that were very tight. I put in the shoe trees for a week or so and it was infinitely easier to wear. But I did buy my loafers used, so perhaps the size was right and just shrunk a tad because the previous owner just didn't 1) wear them a lot or 2) didn't use shoe trees.


----------



## jkiley (Jul 2, 2011)

I think there's a fine line between tight and too tight. As other have said, tight without pain will often be fine, as shoe trees will slightly stretch them. On the other hand, pain means they are too tight. 

I bought a pair of AE Montecito loafers and found them to be a bit snug across the strap. However, one wearing and a couple weeks with shoe trees (woodlore ultras) made them fit just right the next time.


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

OP here. 

Right now, they require a push to get on. Once on, they feel tighter than I would tie my bluchers. Yet, I really don't notice it while wearing them. When I put the shoe trees in them, they too require a push to go in all the way to the end of the toes. 

I suspect they'll loosen up as I wear them more, for a half day at a time.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Pr B said:


> OP here.
> 
> Right now, they require a push to get on. Once on, they feel tighter than I would tie my bluchers. Yet, I really don't notice it while wearing them. When I put the shoe trees in them, they too require a push to go in all the way to the end of the toes.
> 
> I suspect they'll loosen up as I wear them more, for a half day at a time.


Are they comfortable at the end of a full day of wear? If your feet swell and they still don't hurt you, then they should be fine.


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

joenobody0 said:


> Are they comfortable at the end of a full day of wear? If your feet swell and they still don't hurt you, then they should be fine.


Hmm, I'm glad to get them off. But that's my experience with all my AEs: I'm afraid I wouldn't call any of them "comfortable" at the end of a full day of wear.

I don't believe my feet swell or anything like that.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

Pr B said:


> that's my experience with all my AEs: I'm afraid I wouldn't call any of them "comfortable" at the end of a full day of wear.


Just out of curiosity, are you absolutely sure you're buying the right size shoe? Right length and width, and perhaps the appropriate last?

I only ask, as many people seem to just buy the same size, year after year, even though shoes do differ and feet can change over time. And it occurred to me that if all of your AEs are less than comfortable by day's end, perhaps - just perhaps - you're buying shoes that are half a size too small (or one size too narrow). Or - since you state that length and width are perfect - maybe they're just not the right shoes for your feet.

But as for how long it takes to break in a pair of penny loafers, I won't go so far as to say that "break in" is a myth. However, it is typically a far more minor transformation than many people seem to believe. If a pair of penny loafers is just the slightest bit too snug at first, it's not completely impossible that after a few wearings they'll come to fit your foot comfortably. Maybe. But if they're hard to get on, they're tight across the top, and they're raising blisters, well, I'm thinking that maybe you're hoping for more breaking in than the shoes are ever likely to manage.

Why not try on a pair of Kenwoods a half size larger, and see how they feel? For that matter, why not try on a different model of AE loafers, and see if they just feel better to you?

Whatever you do, don't be like oh-so-many women and wear terribly uncomfortable shoes simply because they look nice. If your shoes cause you pain, you're not wearing the right shoes.
-- 
Michael


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

12345Michael54321 said:


> Just out of curiosity, are you absolutely sure you're buying the right size shoe? Right length and width, and perhaps the appropriate last?
> 
> I only ask, as many people seem to just buy the same size, year after year, even though shoes do differ and feet can change over time. And it occurred to me that if all of your AEs are less than comfortable by day's end, perhaps - just perhaps - you're buying shoes that are half a size too small (or one size too narrow). Or - since you state that length and width are perfect - maybe they're just not the right shoes for your feet.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Excellent question.

For every other brand, 13D is 99.44% spot on. For Aldens, a 12.5C is spot on. For AEs, it varies between 13D and 14B, depending on the last.

I've had some luck with the following AE lasts:
-- 0 (Colton)
-- 1 (Wilbert, Bradley, Bergland)
-- 4 (Kennet, Stockbridge)
-- 6 (Rockland)
-- 7 (Sanford)
-- 8 (Ashton, Benton)
-- 2592 (Eastport)

It is a pain finding "dress" shoes that provide for a high instep, a less narrow heel, and deeper, wider toe box....

As far as penny loafer break-in, every penny loafer I've worn in the past decades was tight at first, then loosened up and fit like a glove.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2020)

Pr B said:


> I just acquired a pair of Allen Edmonds Kenwoods. How long does it take to break in a pair of penny loafers?
> 
> They're hard to get on and feel tight across the top of my instep. Otherwise, length and width are perfect.
> 
> ...


----------



## EclecticSr. (Sep 21, 2014)

Pr B said:


> I just acquired a pair of Allen Edmonds Kenwoods. How long does it take to break in a pair of penny loafers?
> 
> They're hard to get on and feel tight across the top of my instep. Otherwise, length and width are perfect.
> 
> ...


Go to shoe fitter website, You'll find a product designed just for that. Stretching instep may be a bit more difficult but worth try.


----------



## ItalianStyle (Mar 13, 2017)

Why is Guest-105295 simply repeating the question asked 9 years ago?


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

ItalianStyle said:


> Why is Guest-105295 simply repeating the question asked 9 years ago?


Seems to have a habit of needlessly resurrecting necrothreads.


----------



## Color 8 (Sep 18, 2015)

They are probably broken in by now.


----------

